

GLASS/Seaside Success Story - dhenrichs
http://andreas.mindclue.ch/blog/seaside+project+live

======
mronge
When I used Seaside about two years ago I was fantastically productive with
it. It abstracted away HTTP more than the current popular toolkits like Django
and RoR by using continuations. It was also awesome to edit things live
without having to recompile anything.

However... when I needed to debug something remote on a running server it was
a nightmare. Because everything is based around the Squeak environment it was
impossible to SSH in and poke around. The box I was on didn't have a GUI setup
so I couldn't use something like VNC (better box would have helped, but
still...)

So I found Seaside to be pretty awesome, except the difficult in working with
a running server and the lack of docs killed it for me.

~~~
stcredzero
If you run Seaside in a VisualWorks server, you can load the old DST packages
and do remote debugging with the GUI debugger.

If your code isn't compatible with that library (it is kind of old), then you
can run your server under VNC. This gives you a nice "pseudo-headless" mode
but still allows you to debug and tweak with the full development environment.

